# Henry's opener



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Anybody headed up for this weekend? I still can't decide if I want to go stand in the rain all day for some slimers :|


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

First time in 13 years I won't be in IP for memorial. :?


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I drove up last week to look at things and Henry's was still capped tight. You couldn't even drive in to the boat ramp yet at the State Park. None of the edges were starting to open and there had been a recent snowmobile track that crossed the ice. 

Island Park reservoir was capped as well...but softer and slushy around the edges. There was about 20 acres of open water at the dam...but you couldn't launch a boat yet. 

You still can't drive the loop to big springs. The campgrounds are still snowed in. The old highway past Mesa Falls is still snowed in and not plowed. They are snowmobiling on Two Top, Sawtelle and Jefferson. 

It's been raining in the valley here for a couple of days and 41 degrees now...snow on the cars coming down the highway. I'm going to try and drive up tomorrow night and look again.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, my brother is getting married up there in 2 weeks. Is he gonna be disappointed.....


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I drove up last week to look at things and Henry's was still capped tight. You couldn't even drive in to the boat ramp yet at the State Park. None of the edges were starting to open and there had been a recent snowmobile track that crossed the ice.
> 
> Island Park reservoir was capped as well...but softer and slushy around the edges. There was about 20 acres of open water at the dam...but you couldn't launch a boat yet.
> 
> ...


Ice is starting to come off now, it should be clear by memorial day.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

This is the first year i won't be up there for memorial day in about 5 years. It's just to wet right now. I bet the fishing will be good, ice off and season opener! Please report if you do go up. I'm jonesing for a report from up there.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Drove up to Henry's tonight...ice all gone. The camp ground host was setting up and he said it left Monday in one day. They must have plowed the roads last week after I went up because you could drive the Big Springs loop...campground was still full of snow and not open. Mesa Falls highway was open and you could drive the entire way. We pulled in to look at Lower Mesa Falls and got there just in time to watch two crazy kayak guys huck the falls during high water. They had cameras on their helmets and mounted to the front of their boats...and two camera guys hanging in ropes dangling off the side of the cliff with a camera. I've seen the You Tube videos before but never in person...awesome!

Happy fishing this opening weekend to all of you that venture up.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Right on. I think we'll end up going, I got work off for Tuesday so we're heading up Friday night to fish til Tuesday. Maybe we can get another big cutt for the proclamation cover this year


----------

